# A few pics of the old gal !!



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great Hightech1953! You've done a good job! You must be pretty happy with how it turned out. You might want to consider adding it to the registry *here*, with a few pictures of the rebuild and tell us a little bit about the tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Totally agree with Bill, you did an awesome job. Must be a good feel getting it all back together and rolling again. Were it me at my place, that would still be in pieces with 2 or 3 projects stacked on top of the pieces and a good layer of dust! 

As you already know, we no longer do a poll on the tractor of the month, but Bill is absolutely correct that it would look awesome in he showcase along with a bit of history on your rebuild, and if you mention that you didn't want it in the monthly "feature" contest, within the "tabs" we'd be sure to respect that, but you did a dandy of a job, that deserves a spot in the showcase alright.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Very nice. I am slobbering again. Now you can take it out and get it DIRTY.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a future tractor-of-the-month contender.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd be proud to own that tractor. Very nice.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to hear from you arml! Hope you've been well.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice HT!
i prefer the old style tin with louvered hood and wrap around grill. My 3000 is actually a 'stealth' 3600 but it wears the old tin like yours because I like it better.
Those are just all-round great small tractors.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Allen Mader (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice tractor. I can tell you take pride in your equipment. If you are like me it makes me feel GOOD when all the bolts and tin line up and you are looking down a clean hood.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks to all . I really appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job HT, another good looking blue model.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

"Really nice"
I feel your pride, and you should be. It takes a lot of time and money to restore a tractor to that caliber. My Ford 5000 is almost ready for the photo shots, I'll post them as soon as I get the loader finished. Of course mine was a resurrection, and maybe not as nice as your restoration. 
I have a few more parts ordered and should be here soon. I found the hard way that it doesn't pay to reuse 46 year old parts even if they look good. Yes this time its the coil, and now is the time also to go with the electronic ignition. 
Have fun with yours, and work it like you built it.


----------



## LHS (Aug 28, 2019)

Hightech1953 said:


> View attachment 53835
> View attachment 53837
> View attachment 53839
> View attachment 53841
> View attachment 53843


Verrrry. Nice! Mine is a ‘74 4000 and nothing restored yet. Runs fine - after new injector pump. Working on FEL fixes/adjustments and fenders, etc. Will eventually be the same color as yours but with cream colored fenders and some offsetting colors on the FEL. Dyamite looking tractor, Hightech1953!


----------



## Allen Mader (Nov 27, 2019)

Hightech1953 said:


> View attachment 53835
> View attachment 53837
> View attachment 53839
> View attachment 53841
> View attachment 53843


You are going to feel pretty good looking down the hood of your old gal, with a smile a mile wide!


----------



## pinkpanther (Mar 22, 2020)

Hightech1953 said:


> View attachment 53835
> View attachment 53837
> View attachment 53839
> View attachment 53841
> View attachment 53843


What year is your tractor, and a very good looking tractor it is


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

1966 made in England


----------



## pinkpanther (Mar 22, 2020)

Hightech1953 said:


> 1966 made in England


Thank you, trying to identify a tractor my father in law is giving me and I saw a something on your tractor hood that is the same. Most of the tractor is buried under a tarp with ice and snow on it so I cant see too much at all and not allowing me to check serial and model numbers. Thanks for the reply, take care.


----------

